# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Tilausliikenne Are Oy

## bussikuvaaja

Hämeenkyrössä Tilausajoa sekä Taksitoimintaa harjoittava Tilausliikenne Are Oy on lunastanut itselleen Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n konkurssihuutokaupasta 2005 vuosimallin 9700 volvon CIJ-176
http://www.tilausliikenneare.fi/index.html

----------

